
Tokyo medical school altered test scores to keep women out - quantisan
https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/tokyo-medical-school-altered-test-scores-to-keep-women-out
======
quantisan
"Women often quit after graduating and becoming a doctor, when they get
married and have a child," one source told the Yomiuri, in justifying the
blanket alterations of admission scores.

"There is a consensus inside the university that male doctors support the
university hospital," which often requires emergency duties and long shifts,
the source told the daily.

